# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري  Quran Reader Basic V4.34

## mohamed73

**  ترجمة غوغل * كان هناك الكثير من الحديث  عن بريد القراء والكتب الإلكترونية في الآونة  الأخيرة. لكن التطبيق نوكيا ،  القرآن الكريم القارئ الأساسية V4.34 ،  يأخذها إلى مستوى جديد كليا. ويعتبر القرآن الكريم من  قبل الشعب المسلم  لتكون كلمة الله المقدسة ، وعندما تكون في ترجمته العربية  الأصلية ، على  أن الوحي من الله. هذا هو القرآن الكريم أن  المسلمين يعتقدون يحمل تعاليم  والتوجيه للطريقة في العالم ، واتجاهات  للبشرية وسيلة لأنه يتصرف بينما  على هذه الأرض. والآن ، مع التطبيق القرآن  الكريم لنوكيا ، يمكنك تحميل  القرآن الكريم ، والخوض في قراءات ومعرفة  المزيد عن هذه التعاليم الدينية  الشهيرة.*  * مع التطبيق قارئ القرآن  V4.34 الأساسية للهواتف نوكيا ، يمكنك الحصول على  القرآن الكريم ، في  مجملها ، وكتب في اللغة العربية لغتها الأصلية ،  والأكثر قيمة من قبل الشعب  المسلم. ولكن بالنسبة لأولئك الذين  يريدون حقا  لقراءة القرآن وللأسف لا يفهم اللغة العربية ، والتطبيق يترجم  القرآن ،  سطر لسطر ، في عدة لغات مختلفة. مع هذا التطبيق ، يمكنك  قراءة القرآن  الكريم باللغة الانكليزية والألمانية والإسبانية والفرنسية  والإندونيسية ،  واللغة Maylau...*  * قارئ القرآن V4.34 الأساسي  هو خال تماما ، لكنها هي النسخة الأساسية  للقارئ برو القرآن الكريم ،  والذي يمكنك دفع ثمن ولكن في الحقيقة ، لا  يأتي مع الكثير من ميزات أكثر من  الصيغة الأساسية. هناك في التطبيق على كل   شيء هذه الايام ، والقرآن مع V4.34 الأساسية القارئ ، يمكنك القيام الآن   حول معتقداتك الدينية أغلى ، أو مجرد تعلم المزيد عن الدين والثقافة التي   قد تكون لديكم لم يعرف من قبل.*  * الاحتياجات :*  * الهواتف التي تدعم 550KB  ملفات جرة ، وشاشة مع ما لا يقل عن 128 بكسل واسعة و250KB من ذاكرة الوصول  العشوائي*   * متوافق مع الأجهزة :*  * سامسونج السعودي - D730 ،  نوكيا 3600 ، نوكيا N75 (S60 Erd الطبعة) ،  نوكيا N80 آي إي (S60 3rd  الطبعة) ، نوكيا N91 8GB (S60 3rd إد.) ، نوكيا  N95 (S60 3rd الطبعة) ،  نوكيا 7650 ، نوكيا 7610 ، نوكيا 6620 ، نوكيا  6708 (جوالات  سوني اريكسون) ، نوكيا ن غيج ، سوني اريكسون P900 ، نوكيا ن  غيج ، وقالت  سينجيولار ، نوكيا ن غيج ، ايه تي اند تي ، نوكيا ن غيج ،  بيري ، نوكيا  9500 ، نوكيا 6630 ، نوكيا 3620 ، نوكيا 3660 ، نوكيا 3620 ،  ايه تي اند  تي ، نوكيا 3620 ، بيري ، نوكيا 3660 ، وقالت سينجيولار ،  بينكيو P30 ،  نوكيا 6260 ، اريما U300 ، نوكيا 3620 ، وقالت سينجيولار ،  نوكيا 3660 ،  ايه تي اند تي ، نوكيا 3660 ، بيري ، موتورولا M1000 ، نوكيا  3650 ، اريما  U308 ، 9300i نوكيا ، E61i ، نوكيا E65 ،  M600i وسوني  إريكسون ، P800i وسوني إريكسون ، نوكيا 7710 ، سوني اريكسون  M600 ، P910i  اريكسون سونى إريكسون P990 ، نوكيا 3230 ، نوكيا 6670 ،  باناسونيك X700 ،  X800 باناسونيك ، سوني اريكسون P800 ، نوكيا 9500 ، نوكيا  9210 محاور ،  نوكيا 9290  محاور ، نوكيا 3250 (S60 3rd الطبعة) ، بينكيو P31 ، نوكيا  6680 ، نوكيا  6681 ، SendoX ، نوكيا ن غيج QD ، نوكيا N80 (S60 3rd  الطبعة) ، سيمنز SX1 ،  سوني اريكسون P910 ، نوكيا N71 ( S60 3rd الطبعة) ،  نوكيا  N72 ، نوكيا N73 (S60 3rd الطبعة) ، نوكيا 9300 ، نوكيا N70 ،  نوكيا E60  (S60 3rd الطبعة) ، ونوكيا E61 (S60 3rd الطبعة) ، ونوكيا E70  (S60 3rd  الطبعة) ، نوكيا N90 ، نوكيا E50 (S60 3rd الطبعة) ،  نوكيا  5500d (S60 3rd الطبعة) ، نوكيا N91 (S60 3rd الطبعة) ، نوكيا N92  (S60  3rd الطبعة) ، نوكيا N93 (S60 3rd الطبعة) ، وموتورولا A920 ، A925   موتورولا ونوكيا E62 (S60 3rd طبعة) ، نوكيا 9200  التواصل السلسلة ، سلسلة  نوكيا 60 ، A1000 موتورولا ، نوكيا 6682 ، سامسونج  ، D720 ، نوكيا 6600 ،  P990i سوني اريكسون ، سوني اريكسون W950*  * يمكنك تحميل مجانا قارئ  القرآن*  * الأساسية V4.34 التطبيق  هنا.*  * QRBasicFarsi*  * QReaderBArabicURAH*  * QReaderBArabicURJL*  * QuranReaderArabic*  * QuranReaderArabicMK*  * QuranReaderMohsin*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## khaled_moon

شكراا على البرنامج ... جزاك الله خيراا

----------

